# Iwc Da Vinci Cal 2001 C.1970



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

When i responded to a request on another forum for help with information on suitable battery types for the Beta 21 movement...i never expected to end up buying this, a real Horological heavyweight...

The Original Da Vinci.....weighing in at a massive 200g....powered by a Generation 1 Cal 2001 ( Beta 21 ) Only 600 of these were supplied to IWC in 69/70....with this 18k model being one of 75 peices made.....although i am unable to confirm this 100% presently as i cannot find the link where i found the info previously...( perhaps someone on here can help )

Considered important enough to have recently been paid homage to by IWC in their Vintage collection..... featured in the history section of their catalogues, and with an example exhibited in the IWC Museum.










It was definately fate that i should have this....i had planned a trip to Bournemouth with Nik on Friday..and it just so happened the owner worked in Bournemouth for several days of the week...perfect...









The peice was purchased new by him in 1970 from the official IWC agent in Nairobi.

Unfortunately the original box and papers are missing and he is unsure of how much he paid.....he bought it because it was the latest thing...the must have wrist technology....and couldn't actually remember whether he even liked the desigh.......










Having been back to IWC regularly over the years..the last time in 2004..its working perfectly..and i have timed it to + 0.11 spd so almost bang on original specs.....


















The clasp has a great little catch for release..which is actually the IWC plaque...just lift it up..very cool...










I was surprised to see that the 4 caseback screws are SS not gold..i suspect these are replacements...although maybe deliberate due to the softness of 18k gold..also the electronic module has been replaced with the type 3....OK..maybe not good for the purist..but definately an advantage for longterm durability and reliability.....

So a little peice of horological history...complete with its personal history

And IMO a real icon of style and design..

K

PS Please excuse my pictures..they really don't do the peice the justice it deserves.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

wow,

super cool Keith. What a score man, the bracelet profile is fantastic, looks like dinosaur bones!

Andy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

fantastic - IWC- best of the best-congratulations


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great find and thread Keith - certainally one for Swiss Tony!



KEITHT said:


> Only 600 of these were supplied to IWC in 69/70....with this 18k model being one of 75 peices made.....although i am unable to confirm this 100% presently as i cannot find the link where i found the info previously...( perhaps someone on here can help )


You've probably tried them already but I found the IWC forum (iwc.com) really helpful when I had that Electronic one.

Any chance of a wrist shot?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Absolutely a grail Keith! Wonderful!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Man !!! How do you find this stuff??

An absulute icon and in great nick.

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks guys....its a peice i have aspired to own for many years..and although i know my ownership will be short ( house purchase still needs more funds !! ) it will be an honour and privilege to own for the time it is here.

As to where i find stuff ?.....research, perseverance..and ....................................................luck !!!!

K


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know how you do it???? Can you teach me?? :thumbsup:

Best Regards,

Dave



KEITHT said:


> Thanks guys....its a peice i have aspired to own for many years..and although i know my ownership will be short ( house purchase still needs more funds !! ) it will be an honour and privilege to own for the time it is here.
> 
> As to where i find stuff ?.....research, perseverance..and ....................................................luck !!!!
> 
> K


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Blimey Keith, that really is something. And at 200g, heavier than a Seiko Monster!

What are the dimensions? I'm guessing it must be big - the case certainly looks deep - but with gold you never can tell. I understand it's quite dense stuff (never owned any myself







)


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Man alive, I love these, I am so so jelous!

I'd say it is rarer than a rare thing when it is particulaurly rare!

Well done


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This was quite a find. I can't quite tell - is the watch yellow or white gold?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice find Keith lovely watch and IWC as well.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Superb :thumbup: :notworthy:

Any chance of a pic' of the movement ?

Dave


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

ETCHY said:


> Superb :thumbup: :notworthy:
> 
> Any chance of a pic' of the movement ?
> 
> Dave


Nice one Keith,what's all this about a house you find one of them anytime but the Da Vinci!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> Man alive, I love these, I am so so jelous!
> 
> I'd say it is rarer than a rare thing when it is particulaurly rare!
> 
> Well done


 :rofl2: Now let me guess how you like your steak 

Just to say I've seen this piece in the metal and it's a fantastic watch. Keith's pics really don't do it justice but for some reason he wouldn't let me "borrow" it take a few snaps, can't think why .

Cheers,

Gary


----------

